# First Brisket



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

12lb brisket was rubbed with seasoning yesterday, and allowed to ferment overnight. Fire in smoker was started at 0430, and now the great experiment begins. More pics as progress is made... Oh, and this is my first Brisket, but my homework has been done! :spineyes:


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

Well after 6 hours it was done. I shredded the point, and wrapped up the flat to slice later tonight. It literally melts in your mouth! :doowapsta I will post some more pics of the finished product later. I am also doing a rack of Baby Backs to go with the Brisket, so there will be pics of that also...


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

looks good--enjoy --too cold here to think about cooking outside this week


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Would like to see slices  *drool*


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

Finished product! Best Brisket I've ever eaten! Oh, and the ribs were pretty good too!


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

That's some gorgeous brisket. What kind of seasoning did you use?


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

glenbo said:


> That's some gorgeous brisket. What kind of seasoning did you use?


I used this- http://www.sucklebusters.com/competition-bbq-rub/ and added a liberal dusting of coarse Black pepper.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

That's looks delicious, good job on the brisket & Ribs! Congrats..


----------



## JustBilling (Mar 19, 2012)

That looks awesome.


----------



## rock fish king (Oct 13, 2013)

smoke rings are perfect. did you save me a baggy? curious. what BBQ sauce did you use (if any)


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Mighty fine lookibg brisket! You sure it's your first? Sucklebuster makes some great rubs and sauces. My favorite is hog Waller


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

rock fish king said:


> smoke rings are perfect. did you save me a baggy? curious. what BBQ sauce did you use (if any)


No sauce on the Brisket, that would be so wrong! The ribs I used Sweet Baby Rays Original.


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

atcNick said:


> Mighty fine lookibg brisket! You sure it's your first? Sucklebuster makes some great rubs and sauces. My favorite is hog Waller


Yep, we love Sucklebuster products. I use the Hog Waller on all my pork butts, and ribs. I just got some Clucker Dust, and can't wait to try that out.


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

rock fish king said:


> smoke rings are perfect. did you save me a baggy? curious. what BBQ sauce did you use (if any)


BBQ sauce? Blasphemy.. maybe for chopped brisket but NEVER for sliced.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

Only 6 hours! You coulda slept in.


----------

